# Tiffin, OH - Bert YM Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13410762

Seneca Co DW, BERT








[/img] 

Bert was found as a stray he is ready for adoption on Monday April 6, 2009 at 8am. He is a little shy but has definatly broken out of his shell since he has been here


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little guy.







I hope he finds a home.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

He has such a sweet face. Hope this beautiful boy finds the home he deserves.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Aww - very sweet.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Handsome guy. I wonder what age he is?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bert was found as a stray he is ready for adoption on Monday April 6, 2009 at 8am. He is a little shy but has definatly broken out of his shell since he has been here. Because this dog is a stray we are unsure of the past shot history. Spaying/ Neutering and all basic shots are recommended. All dogs are available for adoption for $30.00 which includes a 2009 Ohio Dog License. If you are interested in Adopting please call asap. (419)-448-5097 If no one answers please leave a message with your number and the dogs name you are calling about. Or send us an email at [email protected]. Our shelter is open in the mornings Mon-Friday 8am to 11am. We take appointments after 11am until 700pm. Saturday appointments are also available. Please call or email for further details.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

URGENT


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

adoption for $30.00 which includes a 2009 Ohio Dog License. If you are interested in Adopting please call asap. (419)-448-5097 If no one answers please leave a message with your number and the dogs name you are calling about. Or send us an email at [email protected]. Our shelter is open in the mornings Mon-Friday 8am to 11am. We take appointments after 11am until 700pm. Saturday appointments are also available.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ADOPTED


----------

